# Shoes!



## GwHizzKid (Apr 2, 2013)

Post your shoes!




Roshe Trail by Niwreig, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Capeesh (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought the camera was turned off !


----------



## GwHizzKid (Apr 8, 2013)

let's get more material, bump!


----------



## texkam (Apr 8, 2013)

Gawd, I love football in Texas!


----------



## Farmclicker (May 15, 2013)

[/URL] [/IMG]






[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## ktan7 (May 16, 2013)

I really like #3 in paritcular. Love the slow shutter effect.


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe favorite words^^


----------



## bivvyphoto (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

